# Building laundry room in garage



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

"I dont think it'd cost much." What are you basing this opinion on? And, what's too much?
Is the waste line close to the garage?
Where are the water lines?
Where are the main duct lines?
If everything you need is close buy, it will cost less then if is not. Depending on how much of this is DIY, you can keep costs as low as possible.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Is this feasible?


Yes most anything is possible, next question.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ron, I just figured the walls wouldn't have to be as thick as interior walls so lumber would be cheaper. No we couldn't DIY this.

The plumbing setup for laundrys is usually in the garage. I thought she could just have the existing area enclosed. No plumbing needed. Just 3 walls, a door, and an AC vent dropped thru the ceiling, plus a light.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Startingover said:


> Ron, I just figured the walls wouldn't have to be as thick as interior walls so lumber would be cheaper. No we couldn't DIY this.
> 
> The plumbing setup for laundrys is usually in the garage. I thought she could just have the existing area enclosed. No plumbing needed. Just 3 walls, a door, and an AC vent dropped thru the ceiling, plus a light.


If the laundry setup is already there, that's a large amount of work not needed. Smaller sized wood is insignificant in the cost of the job. Framing, A/C and electric will be the brunt of the costs.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Ron, I just figured the walls wouldn't have to be as thick as interior walls so lumber would be cheaper. No we couldn't DIY this.
> 
> The plumbing setup for laundrys is usually in the garage. I thought she could just have the existing area enclosed. No plumbing needed. Just 3 walls, a door, and an AC vent dropped thru the ceiling, plus a light.


Just two walls if you can use one side of the garage wall. I did that back in the 80's. I went all the way across the end of a 2 car garage. And put in a divider wall so we had a pantry area on one half of the room and washer/dryer/ upright freezer on the other half. I used a pair of bifold doors.

No plumbing but just a little bit of electrical to get lights in each room and power for the freezer.

2x4's and drywall...and door trim.

Something like this general example. Laundry on left, pantry on the right.
Mike


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike, that was a great idea. Did you insulate those walls?

One time I asked my AC guy what it would cost to drop a 2nd AC vent in my bedroom, which seems warm, and he said $100., I figured it would be the same for the laundry area.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Mike, that was a great idea. Did you insulate those walls?
> 
> One time I asked my AC guy what it would cost to drop a 2nd AC vent in my bedroom, which seems warm, and he said $100., I figured it would be the same for the laundry area.


No because we had closed in the garage and had a large AC w/heat strip in the wall. The ceiling was insulated as well as the front where the overhead doors used to be. Most of the time, the bifold doors stayed open. My ex-wife was doing Tole painting so the "pantry" was actually her supply store room.

To finish the story, we had the concrete slab raised (poured new concrete) up to the grade of the house slab, and I built a three car detached garage in the back yard. The room was about 22 x 20 once everything was finished.

There have been times when I wished I still had the house, minus the baggage! :yes:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> And put in a divider wall so we had a pantry area on one half of the room and washer/dryer/ upright freezer on the other half. I used a pair of bifold doors.


 The garage can't have bi-fold doors separating it from a laundry room. The door needs to be a fire door. The only time you can put in other doors is if the garage is turned into something else and the garage doors are removed.
.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> The garage can't have bi-fold doors separating it from a laundry room. The door needs to be a fire door. The only time you can put in other doors is if the garage is turned into something else and the garage doors are removed.
> .


That was the case for me. The original garage doors were replaced with windows and framing. The reno was in 1983 and the house is still standing. 

I drove by it a few months ago.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

MT Stringer said:


> That was the case for me. The original garage doors were replaced with windows and framing. The reno was in 1983 and the house is still standing.
> 
> I drove by it a few months ago.


I'm confused by the post. What point does it address?


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> I'm confused by the post. What point does it address?


I was answering yours, Ron. I am not sure what the OP has in mind. We made an office/gameroom out of our garage.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

How far would your daughter have to travel with the laundry.?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

She wants a 1,600-1,800 sf house.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have to go up and down steps, I'm thinking about putting in an electric laundry chute. I think the correct term is dumbwaiter....This is why I asked.?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I built a heated 'laundry closet' in a garage ,many years ago----

Older gal who was having a hard time using the basement stairs----she's 90 something now and we never had an issue with freezing----

If you wish to air condition the space, using a small room air conditioner might be cheaper than ducting into the house unit.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

No offense but why on earth would you need this? I have a garage washer/dryer at my beach house and you scurry in to load the washer (<5 minutes). Return to put laundry in dryer (<5 minutes) and return to take laundry back in the house. Fold and hang the laundry in the house. I usually do it in the bedroom and the bed makes a terrific work surface. Air conditioning the laundry room makes the washer/dryer comfortable. Why would you need that?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Arlo,

I welcome all feedback, that's why I post here.

I never checked my garage temps but when it was 100° here this summer it was unbearable in my garage. The heat bothers her so I was just thinking for the cost involved it might be worth the comfort?

I have a laundry room in the house but its so small I fold clothes in the bedroom also.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The way to make a house into a home is to add little touches that make the place work for you---If that means air conditioning the laundry==then, if you can--by all means do it.

I am a firm believer in adding the things to your home that make your life easier and more enjoyable.


----------

